# Can I deduct my commute?



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

So I work 60 miles away from home. Now I know commute is never deductible but what if I have Uber running at all times and accept destination pings along the way? Are those miles now deductible?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> So I work 60 miles away from home. Now I know commute is never deductible but what if I have Uber running at all times and accept destination pings along the way? Are those miles now deductible?


Then it is no longer a commute, it's business miles for your Uber.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesomeness101 said:


> So I work 60 miles away from home. Now I know commute is never deductible but what if I have Uber running at all times and accept destination pings along the way? Are those miles now deductible?


If you have a mileage log and earn some income along the way you'd have an argument that the miles are 100% business deductible miles. A more conservative approach would be to allocate a certain % of the miles as business miles, for example 50% business and 50% commute.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you have a mileage log and earn some income along the way you'd have an argument that the miles are 100% business deductible miles. A more conservative approach would be to allocate a certain % of the miles as business miles, for example 50% business and 50% commute.


So it's a solid maybe?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesomeness101 said:


> So it's a solid maybe?


Well it depends! LOL 
I would call it an aggressive yes.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Imagine IRS...flooded with how many freakin ants who have never done more than an EZ form. You just need to be less aggressive or idiotic than most


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Imagine IRS...flooded with how many freakin ants who have never done more than an EZ form. You just need to be less aggressive or idiotic than most


What do you mean by that?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesomeness101 said:


> What do you mean by that?


I think he's saying don't give the IRS any "red flags"


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> I think he's saying don't give the IRS any "red flags"


What would be a red flag?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesomeness101 said:


> What would be a red flag?


The IRS will give a close look to excessive business tax deductions. They use occupational codes to measure typical amounts of travel by profession, and a tax return showing 20% or more above the norm might get a second look


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> The IRS will give a close look to excessive business tax deductions. They use occupational codes to measure typical amounts of travel by profession, and a tax return showing 20% or more above the norm might get a second look


So 30k miles might get scrutiny? Lol


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesomeness101 said:


> So 30k miles might get scrutiny? Lol


without income in the "norm" yes, doesn't mean you're not entitled to it, just means you might have to prove it!


----------



## borchardt2 (Jul 23, 2017)

If I drive for uber even if not expected. Say a surge pops up and i have time. I claim all miles from my house to where I started driving and til when I'm back home. As long as I had at least one trip. If I don't get a trip I figure the irs will smack the big book on me


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

borchardt2 said:


> If I drive for uber even if not expected. Say a surge pops up and i have time. I claim all miles from my house to where I started driving and til when I'm back home. As long as I had at least one trip. If I don't get a trip I figure the irs will smack the big book on me


I mean you're not required to take a ride to expense miles like that


----------

